# Las Vegas



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

The family and I should be hitting Sin City Thursday afternoon or early evening.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

what class will you be shooting. I am shooting the freestyle bowhunter championships


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Open Flights


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

This will be my first trip there...looking forward to it. Arriving Thursday morning...


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be there - I can't wait till next week! :RockOn:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Bet all your $$$$$$$ on squeeg out in Vegas. She is a true monster killer.
There are plenty of Monster for her to slay out there.


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*I'll be there*

I arrive Wednesday evening. I am taking the plunge, I will be shooting the Senior Championship Division. I shoot Freestyle Limited. See you all there. Just look for the pink specter.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha Vegas bound shooters
If you arrive early there are 2 places to practice.
The first is Pacific Archery on Spring Mountain and Wynn rd. they open at 11am.
The other is Bass Pro Shop on Blue Diamond next to the Silverton Casino they open at 9am I believe.
Good Luck everyone.
See you all there.


----------



## Parker Boy (Jan 21, 2004)

16 hours and i will be in VEGAS!!!


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*see ya!*

See you there!

Should arrive at the Riveria around 7ish.

Shoot well.


----------

